# Writing Poetry: Free Verse



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2016)

*Writing Poetry: Free Verse*


_"(In free verse) the words are more poised than in prose." Louis MacNeice_


The term "free verse" is a literal translation of "vers libre."  Edward Hirsch describes it as, "a poetry of organic rhythms, of deliberate irregularity (244)."  Though its history dates to early English versions of the bible, free verse gained popularity among poets in the early 20th century as a reaction to and a rejection of the formal verse forms popular in Victorian society. Further, free verse was a refusal of the stilted voice lacking human tonality that came to characterize formal verse.


In "The Book of Forms" Lewis Turco explains free verse thusly, "If "verse" is defined as "metered language" and "prose" as "unmetered language" then the term "free verse" is a contradiction in terms because "verse" cannot be "free" for it is "metered." The only other possibility, then, is that "free verse" is "prose" broken into lines by some means or another . . . many poems written in such prosodies . . . such as podics, syllabics, and so forth, might be called "free verse" by people who do not recognize those prosodies as verse systems (189)."  However, Turco's definitions and analysis is an over-simplification of the free verse form.  As Michael Bugeja says, "unfortunately, the words that make up the term "free verse" suggest a kind of poetry that lacks distinctive form or tradition (270)."


Indeed the term "free verse" more closely follows the root of the word verse which is "vertere" meaning "to turn."  Free verse is poetry which relies not on the metronome quality of meter but on the "non-metrical writing that takes pleasure in a various and emergent verbal music (Hirsch 244)."  Rhythm in free verse is often inspired by the natural by the cadence and natural patterns of spoken language.  Free verse possesses physical form that employs the visual presentation of lines to differentiate itself from prose.


 The freedom of free verse is in the determination of how and when to break the line.  The break may be determined in nearly any way and lines may be presented on the page in almost any fashion.  This gives significance to the ways in which the lines vary. This variance can, and should, inform and reinforce the meaning of the poem.


When writing free verse it is important to remember the concepts of poetic structure.  Michael Bugeja says, "In general, more structure results in better poems; less structure approaches prose (272)."  While free verse, unlike formal verse whose structure is dictated by the form, allows the poet to determine the structure of a poem.  The poem should still conform to other basic poetic ideals such as idea, voice, line, and stanza.  Other rhythmic and sonic qualities such as assonance, alliteration, and rhyme are useful but not necessary in free verse.  Free verse occurs in many forms, all of which are non-metrical.


Ultimately free verse is a firm based on control--the poet must control the elements of the free verse poem. Jim Barnes states, "No poem exists without form. Anyone writing with no regard to structure is writing prose (not free verse!), and most likely had prose at that . . . There are cadences, rhythms, echoes that poets have to control.  They cannot be controlled by them, or prose will take over (Bugeja 274)."


Overall, the things to remember with free verse is that it is non-metrical, non-formal, and utilizes it's form to inform meaning. Free verse structure (with other poetic elements) is what differentiates it from prose.  And, finally, it is not the poem's form that controls the poem's structure but the poet.


Happy writing!




---------------------


*Works Cited*


Bugeja, Michael. _The Art and Craft of Poetry._ Writer's Digest, 1994.


Hirsch, Edward. _Poet's Glossary._ Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, 2014.


Hollander, John. _Rhyme's Reason._ 1981. Courier Stoughton Inc., 1989.


Turco, Lewis.  _The Book of Forms._ 3rd ed., University Press of New England.  2000.


----------



## escorial (Nov 2, 2016)

and that it why i prefer free poetry....


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2016)

My thumbs hurt. I typed it all up on my phone.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Nov 2, 2016)

I love free verse.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 2, 2016)

CrimsonAngel223 said:


> I love free verse.




This month's Pip challenge is free verse, hope to see you enter, CrimsonAngel.... welcome to fabulous WF!


----------



## aj47 (Nov 3, 2016)

I think my issue with free verse is that one has to pay so much more attention to everything.  Because suddenly it goes beyond the shape of a line or a stanza to the shape of the piece as a whole.  It's the difference between matching a pair of socks and putting together an outfit.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2016)

I can appreciate that sentiment, Annie. I wasn't a huge fan of free verse either until I wrote this. It has given me a new appreciation of the form.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 4, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I can appreciate that sentiment, Annie. I wasn't a huge fan of free verse either until I wrote this. It has given me a new appreciation of the form.





William Carlos Williams said " being an art form, verse cannot be free in the sense of having no limitations or guiding principles"... There really IS a method to the madness of free verse.
JMO, but because free verse does NOT rely on rhyme schemes, the poet has to work harder to make the poem flow and sound beautiful and lyrical...
Read The Book of Psalms, in the Bible... everyone has read the 23rd psalm, [hopefully] "The Lord is my shepherd... ect... beautiful example of free verse...


----------



## Ariel (Nov 4, 2016)

It's more that it doesn't have a defined meter that makes it harder to make free verse flow.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 4, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> It's more that it doesn't have a defined meter that makes it harder to make free verse flow.


.



Some free verse poets rely on "cadence",, what IS cadence? So glad you asked  Cadence is a rhythmic FLOW of a sequence of words or sounds.. but when used in free verse, a rhythmic pattern that is non metrically structured ...


----------



## Ariel (Nov 4, 2016)

Edward Hirsch defines cadence thusly: "1) balanced rhythmic flow. 2) The measure or beat of movement. 3) The general inflection or modulation of the voice, especially a falling inflection, as at the end of a sentence. The term cadence is used to describe the rhythmic movement of non-metrical poetry, of free verse, biblical poetry, highly charged prose (84)."

Cadence is not a metrical unit as is iambic pentameter.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 5, 2016)

_*sing-songs along*_


----------



## Eric Romano (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for differentiating. I'm guessing most of the writers (me too) prefer Free Verse.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 11, 2016)

Free verse, in my opinion, is a tool--one of many--in a poet's toolbox. Learning how to effectively write free verse allows the poet to consider how and why the lines are broken in such a way in each of his/her poem's.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the guide - I prefer more structured poetry, as the rules act as a guide for me, but will be trying the Pip challenge this month.

HC


----------



## Ariel (Nov 11, 2016)

HC, do you remember the talk I had in the Boot Camp about enjambment/end stops?  Free verse works off of those two techniques more than any other.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you very much for this thread, Ariel! I'll have to take possession on some of these books, since I feel (and know) my writing (and my free verse) is solely based on gut feeling and inspiration, and is absent of any technical and formal considerations, which almost definitely hurts its quality.

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## sas (Feb 15, 2017)

Read MLK's, "I have a dream" speech. Magnificent example, to me. A leader with a poetic soul.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 15, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. I once did schoolwork on our heroes (I know I know), and he was my choice. I'll never forget the crescendo of feeling, the tightness in my chest, from watching his speech for the first time. 

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## sas (Feb 16, 2017)

Raevenlord.... Look to Winston Churchill; John F Kennedy for other examples (ignore Hitler). I was fortunate to live during the times of MLK, JFK, and Churchill. Inspirational poetic leaders, all. If you know of any who exist today, please let me know.  Best. sas


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 16, 2017)

I wish I had been that fortunate, because honestly, the fact that I can't name a single leader with those characteristics just reinforces my understanding of today's "politicians" and media. But JFK... ah well.
You just opened a whole new perspective into your character, though. Thank you.


----------



## ned (Feb 17, 2017)

I asked for an anthology of 'free verse' at the second-hand book shop in Swansea.

And they charged me 50 pence!


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the fascinating input Ariel! 
I have researched a few different poetic types in my time as a poet.

But not to the extent you have written.

It was mainly an example followed by a few short sentences, when I found out.
Free verse is control of the form, but as you mentioned, with basics in tact.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 21, 2017)

I currently host the Poets-in-Progress challenge here which focuses on improvement. I write these for that challenge.  It would be an honor if you'd join next month's sestina challenge.

Edit: It would be an honor to have all of you join the challenge.


----------

